# Website makeover contest



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

I thought this was pretty neat:

http://www.business-opportunities.biz/2006/11/24/win-a-25000-web-site-makeover/

From the article:

"Idea Catchers Group is sponsoring the “Ugly E-commerce Contest” for a chance to win a custom e-commerce site — valued up to $25,000 — plus 90 days of online marketing support."


----------



## mothertongues (Aug 8, 2005)

I just entered! Wouldn't that be great... I can dream, right!


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Wow!!! what an opportunity for that company to spam you to death!! A website valued at $25,000 Wow.. gee I wonder if it will make any money.. 90 days of marketing support.. then they say if you pay them some money they are sure they can make your $25,000 website a winner.. Gee we are sorry but you were not the winner but if you send us x number of dollars we can get you a website up and running and offer marketing support.... You know what is great about being old, older, mature, been around, old enough to know better, been there done that, is being old, older, mature, been around, old enough to know better, been there done that. It may be great to win.. but desperate people do desperate things and a fool is soon seperated from his money. Please be careful ladies. I have a new friend who went with her husband to a local internet symposim where they were going to set up website for business.. fast talkers .. took my friend for $3,000 and never did anything. Oh then they called and said they were starting to do the work and they were coming to town again and wanted to use my frined as an example at the new meeting. Then they asked could they finance $5,000 for upgrades on the websites they were building and marketing. Oh and the hosting was $29.95 for each x 6.. Then my new friend found me.. She cried.. and cried..


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

I have been reading this blog for a long time, and they have never recommended any resource or contest that was remotely fishy.

Yes, there are definitely a lot of scams out there, and I have had friends duped by those "internet business" seminars as well. I don't think this is one of those things, but of course I could be wrong. Obviously anyone who enters this contest should proceed with caution and not give them any money or private information if they ask for it (as with any contest).


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

badalou said:


> I have a new friend who went with her husband to a local internet symposim where they were going to set up website for business.. fast talkers .. took my friend for $3,000 and never did anything.
> 
> Oh then they called and said they were starting to do the work and they were coming to town again and wanted to use my frined as an example at the new meeting. Then they asked could they finance $5,000 for upgrades on the websites they were building and marketing. Oh and the hosting was $29.95 for each x 6..


It's amazing how many stories I hear about companies charges thousands for web designs and the customers not being happy with the work. Whenever I hear one, I always think that if I was doing it, I'd be charging less than half and (HOPEFULLY) give them something they were pleased with... (too busy with t-shirts to try to try and start a web design business too at the moment I think, hehe.)


I don't think it's a scam per se -- it's just like taking your car in for an oil change and the company letting you know your brakes are shot and your belt is about to break. Yes, sometimes companies lie about this if they think they can get away with it, but when done honestly it A) brings in business for the company legitimately, and B) helps the customer by identifying a problem before it gets worse.

I imagine this contest falls under the same idea, especially with the free review for all entries; they're trying to solicit business, sure, but possibly provoding a reasonable service at the same time.


----------

